# Dust collector filters



## Keith C (Jan 23, 2012)

I've seen posts about DC systems and venting, but not about the specific filtration numbers. I see most have about 2.5 microns filtration, but some have 1.0 microns. I've also seen some that are 10 or 30, but that is too big in my opinion. What do folks think about 2.5 vs 1.0? Does it make a difference? I've been looking on the web and can't see any recommendation, medically or otherwise, on what one should use for long term safety? I don't use the shop that much, only when I need to make something, don't do it for a living, so have absolutely nothing right now. My shop is in a basement and the wife unit would like me to not stir up dust to the kitchen above. I'm leaning towards 1.0, but even then I read one claim that the filtration numbers quoted by manufactuer's are off by as much as an order of magnitude. I was looking at the Grizzly G0548ZP, 2HP 1700 CFM model. Sorry I'm new and can't post links yet.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends somewhat on whether you're venting to the inside or outside of the shop. If inside the 1 micron is your choice, but even then, you should be wearing a mask. And you should have an air filtration unit to gradually filter all the finesd particles out

If you vent to the outside, which is my preference, then you hav a lot more choices. If you are trapping the larger particles in a 2 stage box, then venting to the outside, you can probably use a 2 to 5 micron filter. I have a washable 5 micron filter in the outside box. The finer filter would quicly clog in my simple system. 

If you have a commercial unit with collection into a bag below and filters on top and its inside, 1 micron. If it is outside, perhaps enclosed in a vented area like a water heater cabinet, then a coarser filter will work. I am working up to putting a double chambered setup outside which will be square with a simple plastic bag below, a circular middle section with vanes to direct the air and particles down, and on top 3 rectangular washable filters that will will have something like attic vents to let air escape. Washable filters outside are very nice and less expensive in the long run than replaceable filters.

A round or barrel shaped filter indoors wold be 1 micron, outside protected from the weather could be 5. I did a lot of research on dust collection when I set up my shop, and it was a bit scary. The finest sawdust is the most dangerous. Once it gets in your lungs,its thee for good. I never work in my shop withoug wearing a surgical style mask at least. If I'm doing any cutting, I wear a small, battery powered ventilator I got from Rockler. 

I also run an air cleanup filter and fan for a couple of hours after doing much cutting. It also recirculates the heat that drifts up to the ceiling.

Hope this helps, not gospel, but these are the standards I stick to.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All the newest recommendations are that the air you breathe should be filtered to 0.3 microns. It is these particles that are said to cause the most damage in your lungs. To get down that fine you need HEPA rated filtration which as Tom pointed out will clog very quickly without pre filtration getting to that filter. You can read quite a bit on the subject by searching our Community Search for past posts, most of which will contain a mention about the `Thien`baffle. If you just use that word for your search you will find most or all of them. If you live where it`s warm enough then do like Tom and exhaust the fines outside.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Crap escapes from the TS, planer, MB, BS, sander, etc. no matter the filter or motor HP, I have the one micron bag on my DC and while it does it's job I still wear a mask during milling processes and sweep ups. If your shop is in an unattached garage or building I think a 2.5 or 3 micron filter will serve you just as well. 

In the basement or attached garage where the fines get a chance to drag up or through to the house maybe not so much. Wifey is more sensitive, (sneezier) to the fines than I am.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1.0 plugs up w/ swarf really easy...
2.0/2.5 flow easier but in no time they function as a 1.0 because of the swarf build up...
look to the jet and powematic DC's... 
the closer you get to 1,000 the happier you will be...
good machines and you'll cover any bases you may play in the future...


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a 1 micron canister filter on my dc , the canister filters seem to not blow out dust like the bags do. As Ghradia said above no matter what you do something is going to escape my ts seems to be the worst offender from the top of the blade. I also have the jet air filter but when working wood there is always going to be some dust you just deal with it the best you can. If you have a real sensitivity problem you may want to consider a mask that pumps clean air into the mask


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

herrwood said:


> I have a 1 micron canister filter on my dc , the canister filters seem to not blow out dust like the bags do. As Ghradia said above no matter what you do something is going to escape my ts seems to be the worst offender from the top of the blade. I also have the jet air filter but when working wood there is always going to be some dust you just deal with it the best you can. If you have a real sensitivity problem you may want to consider a mask that pumps clean air into the mask


Mine too. I've had an over the blade dust pickup on my to-do list for quite a while to deal with it. PhilP posted some quite a while ago.


----------



## johnnie_dr (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Keith,

Your questions and concerns were identical to mine that I was exploring several years ago as I was building my basement workshop. Even down to the comment about our wives saying " it's too dusty ...or "just don't get dust into the living space".

I had setup a basic shop (table saw, routers, chop-saw, etc) and was doing my best to contain the dust with a 5hp shop vac. It was ok, but it was always following me around to get the dust at the machine I was using at the time...cumbersome.

So then I got some 2.5" pvc tubing, a dust deputy cyclone and rigged up a system of drops to each machine with blast gates. Well...that took care of the shop vac having to move, but I was still wanting a better system for my lungs-sake and safety.

I shopped around and looked at Grizzly, Jet, Shop-fox, etc. and finally settled on a 2hp unit from Harbor Freight. I know...junk from China...well. If you look at the designs and hardware used on all of those "under $500 units...you will see that they are almost identical, yet the price of the HF unit comes in at half the price. And with a 20% off coupon, I got mine for $160.00.

Outta the box it is rated at 2hp, 1550 cfm with a 5 micron bag.

It was simple to setup. I changed out my 2.5 pcv runs & drops & gates for 5" pvc (you will need some static straps and grounding).

And I ditched the 5 micron bag for a Wynn Enviromental Cartridge Filter . Search on the name and then Wood working filters

You can get a 1 micron or 0.5 micron. About $150.00 for the 0.5.

If you do a Utube search on HF Dust collector modifications, you'll see a bunch.

Look for Stumpy Nubs, or April Wilkerson

I also built the Thien Baffle that one of the Utube dude shows nd it helps get the big chunks out of circulation before the hit the HP unit.

Bottom Line...very good HF unit, cartridge filter and baffle make it even better. All systems have been running for a few years not with no problems (I clean & empty the units every few months) I use my leaf blower to blow the dust out of the cartridge...outside)

I built an area in my basement with a surround of 2" foam (4x8" ) to isolate the noise better. I also built an air circulator/filter similar to the Jet Ceiling unit with a 0.5 micron electrostatic filter in it.

My lungs are 99% dust free. My wife is happy.

Of course...if you got the bucks for a nice Jet Cyclone or Onieda Cyclone ( kaaaatching)...then go for it.

Sorry to make this a long reply...hope it helps

Johnnie


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I just recently bought the HF unit as well and it works very well. I will also be ditching the 5 micron bag and replacing it with the Wynn cartridge. Total cost at that point will be about $360 which is far less than big name models but with something that yields big name results.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Every little bit helps. I have a couple of HEPA vacs and I use them with separators. I built a simple air filtration unit from a box fan to help capture fines from the air.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good string. Thanks John for the pointing to the modification sites. I know the HF blower's impellers can be modified, but had lost track of the sites.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I just installed the Oneida V3000 System with 3 hp, and OH MY GOODNESS. It's HEPA rated, and has the power to actually clean the workpiece before it exits the drum sander. Virtually no sawdust comes into the air that I breathe.

Yes, it cost money, and yes, my wife approved the cost and loves the cleaner house.

I'm working up to a tool review on my blog in a few days, but the photo essay of The Big Install is already done, here.


----------

